# 

## lusek

!!!       ?             ( ),   (  )   . 
  ?  :Wink:

----------


## Storn

?.....   312 .   ?

----------

.          (  ),           .

----------

> 


  ...  ...

----------


## lusek

> .          (  ),           .


    , ..    .    .

----------

2011         .       .

----------

,   ..     ( ).    .  ""   ,         ?

----------

862  12  2007 .    ( )  ()     

.2         ,     ,   ()    ,

----------

,        ?

----------

> ,        ?


    .  ,   2       .

----------

> ,   ..     ( ).    .  ""   ,         ?


         .  ,   ,          .        ,    .

----------

:Smilie:  !       ()   ,        ..        40 000 .    40 000    ???      -        .     -   + ,    -        ,     ,    ,        - 387 640,3           . (    ,    ).       ,    ,     ,       ,  ,       ,     -            .      .     "" ,    ,       11,5%      ???       .  ...   ....

----------

